# Panders *may not be work safe* NN girl



## TheBodyShot

Since the other thread got turned into an argument over trash vs art...I figured I'd try again.  Please only contructive criticism here.  If it's not your thing, I don't need to know that. 

Also by DJ Bynum dj@thebodyshot.com



























see full set here 

Thanks in advance, 
Tom


----------



## Sharkbait

I've looked through these and the ones on the site, and I think all in all I like the b&w shots much more than the color.  Maybe it's due in part to my monitor's calibration, but the color ones look like they're lit oddly or the white balance is off or something.  In some respects they almost look like video camera still captures.

I really like the 2nd one in this series, but I think it loses just the tiniest bit by the hair being cropped at the bottom of the frame.


----------



## canonrebel

I like the 1st.  I like the light play.  I like it's cropping. I like the pose.  I like the model's expression.

Don't care for the others.


----------



## mrsid99

Can't judge the artistic merits but she's a very attractive lady!


----------



## ksmattfish

This series has a sense of theme that helps hold it together a lot better than the previous post, but they aren't as exciting ( photographically that is    ) to me.  In these the interest lies more in the sexiness of the woman, the photos are more mundane.  I liked the off-beat lighting in the previous pics.

The focus is better in these, although some get soft.  Some with the close-ups of the head look too wide angle.


----------



## vonnagy

oi, looks like the site is down - i reckon i'll check back laters...


----------



## TheBodyShot

sorry someone leeched our website and used up all our bandwidth...we're good to go now


----------



## graigdavis

I like the second one the most out of the lot.  Its sexy, but artistic with the lighting and white couch with black pillows.


----------



## Karalee

I like the lighting and composition of the first one. Theyre really more artistically better than the last bunch.


----------

